# 1969 GTO - Front Drum to Disc - Was converted along the line.... Think Nova Components? Are Upper & Lower Control Arms & Spindles - Different?



## Lfryklu (Sep 9, 2013)

Guys,

A front suspension & GM A-Body Disc Brake Components question....

Have a 1969 GTO I bought a few years back & had shipped to me, and it came with front disc brakes.

The PHS docs on my car say from factory, it was born with front drum brakes.

But, it was converted along the line & years.... the car went from Front Drum to Disc brakes at some point.

I think Nova Components were used for the conversion? 

Why? - I had to change out front brake flex brake hoses to calipers, and had replacement hoses fit issue..

I ordered '69 GTO flex brake hose lines from NAPA, tried to install and they were too short? No way - No how.

Tried different GTO years, but all had same problem - all were too short.

Finally somehow I asked for, and tried one for a 69 Nova and 'go figure' it fit perfectly - little longer.

Asked the guy at exhaust shop who is a big motor head from 'way back when', and he told me that a lot of GTO drum to disc conversions were actually done with Nova components as they were more available. Hmmmm.?

Now, I have a chance to switch out components back to 'real deal' OEM Pontiac original '69 GTO disc brake components.

Another GTO guy I know, told me it would be better to have the actual Pontiac GTO components in it instead, since I had a chance to put original GTO parts back in.

My question is, when I start switching around components to get back to all original Pontiac, are the Nova Upper & Lower Control Arms & Spindles different?
I'm almost positive the spindles are different, but I don't know about the arms

I'm thinking its probably everything...? Upper & lower arms, spindles, calipers, maybe even the front springs?

Is it true that Nova components were used for GTO front drum to disc disc brake conversion projects years ago?

What all do I need to change out on my car? Everything ?

What do you guys think? Anybody know?

As always I appreciate the Forum's knowledge share.

Let me know.

Thanks,
Lfryklu


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I will jump off the cliff …

what are the casting numbers on your calipers…

The 67-72 disc brake spindles I have seen for a body are the same
The nova 68-72 even 74 I think used the same interchangeable spindle as I pulled a spindle from a 72 nova for mr 68 4 piston discs years ago
The control arms are different between nova and gto and nova 68-72 74 and Camaro firebird 67-69
F body steers behind the spindle Abody in front diff steering arm s. 

please post caliper casting numbers

a lot of year calipers will fit but not be correct
Like up thru 80??


----------



## Lfryklu (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi,

Appreciate your reply.

Bummer - Right now my car is up on blocks & tucked in & wrapped up for the winter, so I wont be able to get those till springtime when I drop & unwrap it.

'Donor parts' I'm speaking of I cant get at right now either, till spring, or even summer maybe.

Bummer I cant provide those for you either.

But, just based on info I've given, any idea why only the Nova hose was right {long enough} to connect to my caliper?
Anything GTO specified was too short.

I'm going off what another gear head told me about GTO drum to disc conversion using Nova parts.

I'm going to see him at his shop tomorrow for some other work, and I'll ask him again about what he told me.

That's all I got right now.... except what I've already said.

BTW> Wouldn't have any '69 E, or D date cast #48 heads extra, you'd part with ?

Thanks for getting back to me.

Lfryklu


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

I think more likely someone took disc brake spindles off a ‘69 & up A body, they will fit gm single piston calipers 11” rotors that were used on most GM midsize cars from like 69-85? I could be off on the years a bit but back in the day folks used to look for later disc brake stuff as it would fit the earlier suspension , now folks like Summit, Right stuff detailing, and inline tube put a kit together using mostly off the shelf gm parts. I did this kit from summit on my 65 two or three years ago, 


https://www.summitracing.com/parts/sum-bk1501/make/pontiac/model/gto/year/1965



if you know what you were doing years back you could piece it together at a u pull it yard and parts counter likely what some one did. Wouldn’t surprise me if calioers and brake hoses are the same between A F and X bodies…


----------



## Lfryklu (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for reply Scott.

I'm not exactly sure how it was done, just came to me that way.

And, I could only match the brake flex caliper line with Nova specked part.

Could have been just like you said.

Going to talk again today w/guy told me that's what was done way back then.

Appreciate,
Lfryklu


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I bought a 70 442 project back in the day
towed it home on the trailer as the tires were junk and had no brake pedal pressure
pulled the rims n tires off to swap em out
and
it had a complete fresh brake job ,,,, w no hoses ,,, hmmm
calipers were on the wrong side with bleeders DOWN
DAD and I laughed that one off !! eta 1978 

Scott


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

Lfryklu said:


> Thanks for reply Scott.
> 
> I'm not exactly sure how it was done, just came to me that way.
> 
> ...


If you look at the replacement parts for that disc kit on the Summit site, it has replacement hoses, pads etc for the kit , the hoses listed fit A, F, and X bodies over a number of years, so confirms what you saw with the hoses and maybe confirms what pads rotors and calipers might fit what unhave


----------



## Lfryklu (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks Guys

It all rolls back to the only brake hose that was long enough, & would fit was one parts listed for Nova.

Just to confirm, thought I might have read in earlier reply, that upper & lower control arms are the same between the A-Body GTO, and the Nova?

So, the Nova is also A-Body? I know Chevelle is, so Nova must also be, or is it a different Body Class?

Just a sanity check...?

LMK

Appreciate the feedback.

Best regards

Lfryklu


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Nova and all its GM variants are X bodies.

N - Chevy Nova
O - Olds Omega
V - Pontiac Ventura
A - Buick Apolllo

.... I had to add an extra L to the Buick due to site censorship


----------



## Lfryklu (Sep 9, 2013)

HI,

Appreciate the info.

This is true for 1969 vehicles?

LMK

Best regards
Lfryklu


----------



## Lfryklu (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I saw some real '69 242 GTO front disc parts today, & was pointed out to me they have 2 piece rotor design.

Right now, I cant remember what's on my car that I'm asking about, but I'll pull the wheel in next day or two & take a looksie, and also get the caliper number someone asked me about earlier.

All for now, but more to follow soon.

Best regards,
Lfryklu


----------

